# A "real" toad elk hunting in the snow



## wyogoob

BERG and Longbow have asked me to post the picks of the toad I got elk hunting this year.

Put up a base camp at the road to have a place to stay when we packed our elk out:









Backpacked in, 16" of snow in some places:









Went up there, in the rain, no people, no ATVs, just my brother and I:









Set up a spike camp 2 miles from the road, same place we had bow hunted:









By day 3 much of the snow had melted:









We let the cows and calves go:









I took my time, did a little fly fishing:









Finally, on day 5, we got a "real" toad, in the snow:









A closeup:









Life is good.


----------



## sawsman

You're the man goob! that's the nicest toad I've seen all year..

I'm thinking the cows or calves would have been better eating though. :wink:


----------



## NHS

Ulysses Everett McGill: I'm not sure that's Pete.

Delmar O'Donnell: Of course it's Pete! Look at him!... We gotta find some kind of wizard to change him back.


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> You're the man goob! that's the nicest toad I've seen all year..
> 
> ..................................:wink:


Ah, shucks.


----------



## JERRY

That there is one nice toad! The DWR is asking for anyone with evidence of toads in that area to please notify them. Your pic qualifies. 8) Seriously.


----------



## Al Hansen

Did ya kiss it ? :lol:


----------



## goofy elk

Should have mounted that one,,,and put it on your desk by your computer. :lol:


----------



## wyogoob

horsesma said:


> That there is one nice toad! The DWR is asking for anyone with evidence of toads in that area to please notify them. Your pic qualifies. 8) Seriously.


Thanks ma.

Ah.....it's in western Wyoming, on the Hamm's Fork. BERG won't let me elk hunt in Utah.

The Boreal Toad, like many other amphibians, is in trouble in some parts of the west. It appears to be doing OK in western Wyoming, however the University of Wyoming and the Wyoming Game and Fish Dept. are monitoring the species.

I will send a report to my friends at the U of W's Wildlife Diversity Data Bank.


----------



## wyogoob

goofy elk said:


> Should have mounted that one,,,and put it on your desk by your computer. :lol:


Know any good taxidermists?


----------



## wyogoob

Al Hansen said:


> Did ya kiss it ? :lol:


No.

Geeze Al, it's a bull.


----------



## goofy elk

I know some of them "fish taxi" guy's are sooooo good,, they do mount's now just going
off a picture, Bet they could do it using that close up snow pic.......SERIOUSLY!


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Great pic there.


----------



## Al Hansen

wyogoob said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did ya kiss it ? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Geeze Al, it's a bull.
Click to expand...

How could you tell ? Did you turn it over and look ? I don't see a "rack" on it. :lol:


----------



## wyogoob

Al Hansen said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Al Hansen":1m8lwge5]Did ya kiss it ? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Geeze Al, it's a bull.
Click to expand...

How could you tell? It stood up when it peed. Did you turn it over and look? Yes. I think it's nads froze off.  I don't see a "rack" on it. The antlers froze off too. See the pedicles on it's head. Trust me AL. [/quote:1m8lwge5]


----------



## springerhunter

Looks fun, what do you think that Toad scores B/C?


----------



## wyogoob

springerhunter said:


> Looks fun, what do you think that Toad scores B/C?


I'm thinking over 370.

According to previous UWN elk hunting posts, it has to be 370 to be designated as a "toad".

I will score it. Nor-tah gave me a tape measure:


----------



## BERG

I find this thread very amusing and informative. :lol: Thanks for staying out of Youtah Goob. My people are keeping an eye on ALL of your travels. Toads' do taste good. Endangered species are always the best...I like em smoked. Yum.  As I recall, you posted a photo of that same place without snow, and there was bear poop too. Apparently the bears have eaten all of the bucks and bulls in that area, or they migrated back down into Northeast Youtah to Table Mountain.


----------



## wyogoob

Didn't Table Mountain use to be in Whyoming?


----------



## BERG

wyogoob said:


> Didn't Table Mountain use to be in Whyoming?


Yes, according to some old maps produced by surveyor Scherbal. However, more careful analysis of the situation puts Table Mountain in Northeastern Youtah. I saw some guys removing the big concrete state marker on the old border line, and I would imagine that they are in the process of taking it further North to set it in the right place. It was great to hunt table this year, on the Youtah buck bull combo, without any fear that the Whyoming Creek DA-hicks were going to cite me for trespassing .


----------



## Nor-tah

Haha, nice work! That spike camp looks comfy!! Glad you got out and had a good time. Nice little cutty too.. 
As for the tape... well I only use that one on monster graylling in Wyoming. :wink: I use a real one in Utah. 8)


----------



## wyogoob

Nor-tah said:


> Haha, nice work! That spike camp looks comfy!! Glad you got out and had a good time. Nice little cutty too..
> As for the tape... well I only use that one on monster graylling in Wyoming. :wink: I use a real one in Utah. 8)


Ah....yes, the monster Wyoming Greyling.......... :wink:

You don't need a tape buddy, most of your fish are as long as your arm!


----------



## wyogoob

BERG said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Table Mountain use to be in Whyoming?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, according to some old maps produced by surveyor Scherbal. However, more careful analysis of the situation puts Table Mountain in Northeastern Youtah. I saw some guys removing the big concrete state marker on the old border line, and I would imagine that they are in the process of taking it further North to set it in the right place. It was great to hunt table this year, on the Youtah buck bull combo, without any fear that the Whyoming Creek DA-hicks were going to cite me for trespassing .
Click to expand...

It's a highly contested piece of ground, similar to Crawford Mountain over here. Smart on you guys to move the state line markers. It beats me why they call you guys "Utards".

We move ours back and forth on Crawford........Glad the deer hunt seasons don't overlap. 

Ah.......surveyor Scherbal? The old man or the kid?


----------



## Nor-tah

That map never gets old! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BERG

Goob., the original mistake was in fact made by the Old Man, but Jr. never had sense enough to fix the mistake. Like we YoUtahns' wouldn't notice. :roll: Utard is a dirty word coming out of the mouth of a moderator from Ev*i*ngston. I think you're YoUtahrded, and angry that we got the corner of our state back. I will gladly give you the Crawford Mtns. in return. There are NOT any big deer there...just toads. _(O)_


----------



## wyogoob

BERG said:


> Goob., the original mistake was in fact made by the Old Man, but Jr. never had sense enough to fix the mistake. Like we YoUtahns' wouldn't notice. :roll: Utard is a dirty word coming out of the mouth of a moderator from Ev*i*ngston. I think you're YoUtahrded, and angry that we got the corner of our state back. I will gladly give you the Crawford Mtns. in return. There are NOT any big deer there...just toads. _(O)_


Sorry, I apologize, it's the first and last time I have typed the dirty moniker. The narrative was in the third person really.

Please note that my lips have never uttered the ugly word.


----------



## BERG

wyogoob said:


> BERG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goob., the original mistake was in fact made by the Old Man, but Jr. never had sense enough to fix the mistake. Like we YoUtahns' wouldn't notice. :roll: Utard is a dirty word coming out of the mouth of a moderator from Ev*i*ngston. I think you're YoUtahrded, and angry that we got the corner of our state back. I will gladly give you the Crawford Mtns. in return. There are NOT any big deer there...just toads. _(O)_
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I apologize, it's the first and last time I have typed the dirty moniker. The narrative was in the third person really.
> 
> Please note that my lips have never uttered the ugly word.
Click to expand...

Apology accepted. 8) Although, this does not mean that my people have quit watching your travel patterns.


----------

